# England and Scotland odds comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 12, 2010)

The best England Premier league odds from over 15 bookmakers​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3717;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml] 
The best England Championship, League 1 and League 2 odds from over 15 bookmakers​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3719;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 13, 2010)

The best Odds for Scotland Premier league, Division One, Division Two and Division Three​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3746;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 17, 2010)

Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------



## Russalanaload (Mar 25, 2011)

The Championship seems to be an open fight with at least ten teams having the potential to win the title this year. Will Cardiff City or Burnley make it to the Premier League? Compare odds for betting on all the teams upcoming matches.


----------



## roulettecouk (Dec 4, 2011)

I think cardiff have a better chance than burnley tbh, Would like to see leeds back in the premiership. they are 2 big a club for the championship


----------



## topcornermax (Jan 6, 2012)

OLA OLA OLA OLA OLA OLA


----------



## johnw2738 (Mar 8, 2012)

wow this is good, is there any forum for betting on the Cricket?


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 8, 2012)

johnw2738 said:
			
		

> wow this is good, is there any forum for betting on the Cricket?



If you mean comparison for cricket, no, we dont have.
You can write about cricket at "other sports"


----------



## lperkins522 (Aug 6, 2013)

just want to put it out there - very excited for the new season, when are the odds comparisons going to be coming back? will they be in the same format?


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 3, 2015)

By my opinion i think that cardiff have a better chance than burnley,Would like to see leeds back in the premier. they are 2 big a club for the championship


----------

